# Circuito distribuidor de vídeo.



## Jos1957 (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola. Feliz año 2008 a todos los amigos del foro!
Para un pequeño canal necesito armar un circuito distribuidor de video que a partir de una señal principal, pueda disponer de tres sin pérdida (o al menos un mínimo de perdida).  Existen circuitos armados a la venta, pero los costos no son para nada accesibles, de modo que me decidí a armar uno.

El distribuidor se va a conectar a la salida de un mixer con conexiones de vídeo compuesto, aunque también posee salidas Y/C (S-video) que se pueden utilizar en caso que sea necesario. 

Si me pueden pasar algún circuito se los agradecería.
Muchas gracias. Un saludo!


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

No. Si conectara los aparatos en paralelo, la señal se degradaría mucho porque luminancia se iría para abajo. Si conectara más  aparatos, en determinado momento hasta afectaría los sincronismos. También está el tema de la impedancia, que en este caso es de 75 ohms y que es importante respetar.
Te comento que encontré un circuito para ese fin, pero no me gusta demasiado  por lo que sigo buscando hasta encontrar uno mejor. 
Es el siguiente:


----------



## elwebeador (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola amigos quisiera saber como construir un distribuidor de video compuesto rca para 6 tvs, algo como lo que he visto mucho en todas las tiendas

http://www.twistedtienda.com/av-splitter-8ch-rca-duplicador-8canales-audio-video-p-219.html

Entiendo que es un amplificador y distribuidor y quisiera saber como construirme uno (solo video ya que el audio no me interesa) e visto un amplificador aca: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/ampinv/index.htm Pero no sabria como distribuir las señales

Tambien vi otro en el foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/circuito-distribuidor-video-11678 del cual no podria opinar ya que no ponen la info ni descripcion de los componentes

saludos y gracias por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindar


----------



## johnnyprimavera (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola elwebeador,

Si quieres información del integrado amplificador, tienes este link: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/70/378636_DS.pdf y puedes poner los canales por separado y en paralelo con diferentes integrados. Puedes armar 6 circuitos en paralelo como el de pablin.com, no creo que te dé problema. Yo hice un circuito semejante pero con audio, para convertir señal de audio 2.0 a 5.1 en modo matrix y me funcionó. Bueno, espero que te sirva.

Joan.


----------

